# QVC-halloween props and costumes



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to put this but QVC is selling some nice props and costumes. They are on right now. I don't know if they are going to sell more after today.

It is worth checking the schedule to see.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up HB! I wonder if their web site will offer any of the items if we don't catch it on tv?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.nav/params.class.2543/walk.yah.0101-6925
Yep, I guess we can.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------

